# DPCI for freshness label (starbucks)



## Targetrunfun44 (Oct 20, 2020)

I can't find the freshness label on the food order in my work. Does anyone know the dpic for it so I can just input it that way.


----------



## TLSpot (Oct 20, 2020)

It is on GoCart


----------



## AlexandraReid (Oct 26, 2020)

OK, thank you for your answer. I didn't know about it either. If we're talking about cooking, I have a question: do you use a special pan for lasagna? My husband is Italian and I really want to surprise him and learn how to cook the right lasagna, but I think I should buy a special pan. Moreover, I think that the success of the dish depends on it. Do you think this is true or am I exaggerating? I found a cooking blog foodieandtours.com where I saw a lasagna pan, do you think I should buy one?


----------

